# wonderful experience with Flicks



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys me and flicks did a trade, and let me tell y'all what an awesome trade. First off, Jens is a true gentleman and a pleasure to deal with. Great guy for sure and an extremely Talented craftsman and extremely smart about everything slingshot. When I seen his pfs shooters I absolutely HAD to have one so I sent him a pm and he was willing to trade. I'm not experienced with a pfs so he sent me an additional shooter to practice with and use to gain experience. He also was very generous and sent me ammo, extra band sets, and the most awesome sticker decals I've ever seen. Thank u flicks so much. I really am happy with this amazing package. I'm almost done with yours and will be sending it asap. I have a few more trades to post guys and will get to it asap. Thanks, Doug


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

He seems like a real cool guy :thumbup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I WANT ONE OF THOSE STICKERS!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great gift indeed!!!!

Flicks is TOPS, that's for sure ...I should know it!!!

Those PFS's are just SWEEEEET!!!!! They will go to a very fitting home!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

aw MAN I want some of those stickers too!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I see you got some cool decals as well. I think we may be seeing lots more of those in the near future.

Flicksie told me to stick mine on my mom's car. 

Great job, and congratulations, Doug. You've got two *awesome* little PFS Lizards there. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So once again trades ROCK and really nice pictograms !!!!
Cheers


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank yall! I wish I knew where to get these stickers made. I'm putting on my vehicle too. MJ I'll see if I can get some made and send u some. If he doesn't mind me making some. If not, I'll be happy to send you one of mine buddy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wonderful trade!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the size. See what kinda damage you can do with that bad boy and post a video if you have time.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I need a sticker lile that!!

I also always wnnted a McS .... maybe ill have to contact master flicks in the near future too


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Yay, you got it! I am so glad that you like the little lizard, Doug! Just practice a bit with the Poly PFS. I hope, you have a lot of fun! I am really looking forward to your package.

Thanks a lot for the kind words everybody!

LOL, the stickers.... Now, they are homemade. I usually add them to trades. Hey, every sport has it's own pictogram - so why not we?

Poiema, did you stick the decal on moms car? If yes, don't mention my name, my friend! - LOL









Oh, and no need to give away one of your stickers, Doug!

MJ, Byudzai, JohnKrakatoa - just send me your adress.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

flicks said:


> Yay, you got it! I am so glad that you like the little lizard, Doug! Just practice a bit with the Poly PFS. I hope, you have a lot of fun! I am really looking forward to your package.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the kind words everybody!
> 
> ...


Um&#8230; Not yet, Flicksie. I haven't worked out all of the details yet. I'm still looking for an underground bunker at an *undisclosed location*. Just in case*! *But send plenty to MJ for his kids. Maybe he can help ALL moms get with the Flicksie car sticker program.

BTW, those stickers you sent me are *three different colours* -looks like. *Grey*, *Charcoal*, and *Black*. Correct?

Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Right Poiema, the colors are light grey, charcoal and black. Um... maybe we should think about a limited series in pink! A matching color to Nathan's pink scout!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That grain!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

flicks said:


> Right Poiema, the colors are light grey, charcoal and black. Um... maybe we should think about a limited series in pink! A matching color to Nathan's pink scout!


Bubblegum Pink*!* Yikes*!*

Save that thought. I think an *electric PURPLE* *Scout* is in the future. To compliment the Kryptonite Green.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Those stickers are awesome!

I have a carbon Fiber Lizard, HDPE Lizard trainer and an McS from Flicks. He is a fantastic person and a wonderful craftsman.


----------

